# (New) New Furry Server on Discord!



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey, fellas~! I'm the admin of a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be. Anyway, if you're interested in joining, please send me a DM or maybe my friend, ClinkertheLion, and either of us will give you an invite.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello
As mentioned above, you can also contact me for an invite if interested


----------



## Tomin (Jul 25, 2017)

Is it focused on something in particular like art, gaming etc. Or is it just general chat?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 25, 2017)

Tomin said:


> Is it focused on something in particular like art, gaming etc. Or is it just general chat?


A little bit of everything. :3


----------



## Kydashing (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi! I'd really be into getting into the discord! Im very new to the community and don't know where to start. So, i saw this and thought "hey! i have a discord!" Hope its possible. Thanks a bunches!


----------



## Simo (Jul 26, 2017)

I'll give it a whirl! I think ya have my Discord info, but I'll send a PM in a bit, just in case.

And at least your 'ol Bunghole did see a good deal of traffic!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 26, 2017)

Sounds interesting. I haven't really talked to anyone in the community, so I might drop by.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 26, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Sounds interesting. I haven't really talked to anyone in the community, so I might drop by.


Cool! I'll send you the link, if you want. :3


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Cool! I'll send you the link, if you want. :3


Sure. I'll be away for the next few days, but I'll check it out when I get back.


----------



## CastielTsuki (Aug 2, 2017)

I would love an inv!


----------



## Moxtl (Aug 3, 2017)

Sounds interesting, I'm down


----------



## LizzyTheLupine (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll give it a go if you send me an invite I suppose 

The problem I've had with discord chats is that I always come across like, one person who I don't get along with and I'm usually forced to leave.
But that could just be because I have an irritating personality


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey, I wouldn't mind joining. You guys seem like fun on the other server I've interacted with you on.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome~! And, Zenoth is there too. Didja know? ^W^
I'll send ya the link~! ^^


----------



## Tecwyn (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey, this sounds pretty interesting, I'd like to give it a try too if you wouldn't mind


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Hey, this sounds pretty interesting, I'd like to give it a try too if you wouldn't mind


Absolutely. ^W^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> "The Bunghole".


Lol that sounds so gay, the new name is much better.


----------



## francisforever (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, I'd be interested in checking it out?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 14, 2017)

Why must I be 14....


----------



## Artruya (Aug 15, 2017)

I would love to meet some new furries!  Can iii joinnnn???


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 15, 2017)

Note: After discussing with the other staff members and moderators, we have decided to lower the minimum age to join to 17.


----------



## teacupdolly (Aug 16, 2017)

I would love to join if it's still open. :]


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, If Zenoth is there as well, I should probably join, too (just to keep an eye on him you know. ). 

If that's OK? @FluffyShutterbug


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 20, 2017)

Of course~! I'll send you a DM right away! ^W^


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks, Sweetie.


----------



## ElwinVikeok (Aug 22, 2017)

Seems interesting enough ^^.  Wouldn't mind joining if it's still open ^^.


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 22, 2017)

Noice! I'd like to join too.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2017)

Brejvarr Ulfhedne said:


> Noice! I'd like to join too.


Oh. You're a little bit too young to join... The minimum age is 17... I'm sincerely sorry...


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2017)

(What's with age restriction though? )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> (What's with age restriction though? )


Well... My previous server ended up failing because of a few immature users on it. That, and it's sort of meant for adults.


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... My previous server ended up failing because of a few immature users on it. That, and it's sort of meant for adults.


sounds like fun i join if i can


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Hmm, maybe I could join too? :3


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 24, 2017)

..........you named your chatroom "The Bunghole?"  O____o?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 24, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> ..........you named your chatroom "The Bunghole?"  O____o?


No... That was the previous server's name.


----------



## Shinigami Ryuuka (Aug 24, 2017)

sent you a DM, interested in joining ^^


----------



## Alexaurus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent you a dm interested in joining ^^


----------



## evilmeep (Sep 13, 2017)

I would like to give it a shot. I want to see if furries are terrifying or not.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 17, 2017)

Lol is this a toned down version of fuzzy bar??


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol is this a toned down version of fuzzy bar??


Somewhat, I think. I consider it to be a sister server of sorts to yours. Mostly because Zenoth is a moderator in both... XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 17, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Somewhat, I think. I consider it to be a sister server of sorts to yours. Mostly because Zenoth is a moderator in both... XD



Lol I had no idea there was a franchise


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

I would be intrested in giving it a go.


----------



## KittenCozy (Sep 17, 2017)

Sounds like fun, could you send me an invite?


----------



## MDragon-Ryu (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello, I will be interested of joining cuz it sounds realli good


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 21, 2017)

I wouldn't mind joining if you shoot me a invite


----------



## Ramraider (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey could I get a invite please :3


----------



## 134 (Nov 27, 2017)

I hope you have some more space on your discord for me?


----------



## Takkin (Nov 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas~! I'm the admin of a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be. Anyway, if you're interested in joining, please send me a DM or maybe my friend, ClinkertheLion, and either of us will give you an invite.


Heya! I love to join and hang out. I'm generally chatty, looking for fun, light-hearted conversations and the such! I recently got an account on Discord for a Sona RP World so I'd like to start joining more servers to have more people to hang out with! I'm at Takkin#6304 if it's still up and going and you'll have me! I mean, you don't have to have me... but but but \^_^/


----------



## JJPaw (Nov 27, 2017)

Sures~


----------



## Darklordbambi (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd love to check it out ^^


----------



## Thrix (Nov 28, 2017)

I greatly prefer direct chats to forum posting. Toss me an invite too!


----------



## rknight (Nov 28, 2017)

same here
Can Ya Toss me an invite too!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, folks. I was asleep and then at a Photoshop class. I'll get to y'all in a few moments.


----------



## Caryatid (Nov 29, 2017)

i'd be curious to join too! not sure how active i'll be but yee


----------



## shaibuae (Nov 29, 2017)

First post  super new to this! and I'd love to join


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 1, 2017)

I guess i'll join


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 1, 2017)

shaibuae said:


> First post


Welcome Shai!


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 1, 2017)

I would like to try out this discord, as well.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 1, 2017)

Pinky_the_demon said:


> I would like to try out this discord, as well.


Here's your party hat. You're gonna love it at Jamie's place


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Dec 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas~! I'm the admin of a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be. Anyway, if you're interested in joining, please send me a DM or maybe my friend, ClinkertheLion, and either of us will give you an invite.



Gimme invite or else imma boop yer snooter >:c *raises his tiny bappin paws*

Kezi need female bonding times!


----------



## Remroto (Dec 2, 2017)

Sounds interesting, sign me up!



You won't believe how long it took for me to write that, it's quite sad.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 2, 2017)

Remroto said:


> You won't believe how long it took for me to write that...


The first step is always the hardest  ... keep an eye out for that Grey fellow, he can be snarky sometimes!


----------



## Castiell (Dec 4, 2017)

Pretty shy myself but would like to cut loose and maybe make some new friends? Add please?


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

If the discord server is still going, can I get added as well


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think it's going anywhere soon


----------



## CEVR-1996 (Dec 5, 2017)

I would like to join the server as I want to free myself from the "strings" that have been making me feel alone and depressed.


----------



## MacTireRua (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi, interested. Can I please join?


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas~! I'm the admin of a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be. Anyway, if you're interested in joining, please send me a DM or maybe my friend, ClinkertheLion, and either of us will give you an invite.


18+, does it means i cant enter with 16? Damn xD


----------



## Zettios (Dec 19, 2017)

Sounds interesting. Sign me up. Quite new to the community, so that should be fun.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 19, 2017)

Send me one.
Gotta be better than the other furry server I joined.


----------



## SweetPinkieDeer (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi there!  I would love to join! I'm 19 years old btw ♥ Thank you for the invite!


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

ooh, may i have an invite? 

edit: im 21 if that matters


----------



## Paww27 (Dec 20, 2017)

I would like to join as well!


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Can I join please?


----------



## RemedyKun (Jan 1, 2018)

I wanna come too ;w;


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

Is this server free from drama?  I'd be interested if it is.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 2, 2018)

Been kinda on a hunt to find a Furry discord, if its still open mate id like to join!!


----------



## beepbeepwolf (Jan 3, 2018)

Is this still available to join? Been searching for one that looks pretty popular for awhile


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 25, 2018)

Would this happen to still be alive?


----------



## Jarren (Apr 25, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Would this happen to still be alive?


Very much so. Invite should still be valid as well


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 25, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Very much so. Invite should still be valid as well


I don't seem to be able to find a link in the thread


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 25, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I don't seem to be able to find a link in the thread



I have DM'ed you on Fluffy Shutterbug's behalf regarding joining the Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe on Discord.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 26, 2018)

In my humble opinion, one of the best Discord servers I've ever had the honor to be part of.


----------



## Water Draco (May 11, 2018)

Hi this server is still going strong. If anyone is interested in joining this discord server drop me a line and I will pass your request to join on to Fluffy Shutterbug.


----------



## Water Draco (May 15, 2018)

Just a little bump)))))


----------



## Piratefoxbox (May 15, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Hi this server is still going strong. If anyone is interested in joining this discord server drop me a line and I will pass your request to join on to Fluffy Shutterbug.


I would like to join ^__^


----------



## Water Draco (May 25, 2018)

Time for another little bump.


----------



## Nightshade~the~wolf (May 30, 2018)

Hey, would it be possible for me to join?  Im new to the furry fandom and wanna meet a few more furries if possible.


----------



## Kaiano (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, I would also like to join the discord if possible. I am Pretty new to the aktiv fandom so I really like to meet new People.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 27, 2018)

Drat... @Water Draco beat me to it!
But I'll bump anyway  
This is a great server!


----------



## RemedyKun (Jul 28, 2018)

Id like to rejoin if possible.... I was going through a lot of bad stuff at the time, had a bit of a breakdown, and isolated myself from everyone... I'm doing a lot better now though and would like to try and make some friends again :3


----------



## Serto (Jul 29, 2018)

Can you maby send me a link to, still pritty new to the furry groupe and i would like to get to know this community a little better


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 29, 2018)

Serto said:


> Can you maby send me a link to, still pritty new to the furry groupe and i would like to get to know this community a little better


Will send by DM!  I'm sure you will quickly make some new friends there.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 30, 2018)

Just reposting the original server description of Fluffy Shutterbug's - Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe

Hey, fellas~! a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be.

So if you are interested in joining this server your request to join will be passed on to Fluffy Shutterbug.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 30, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Just reposting the original server description of Fluffy Shutterbug's - Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe
> 
> Hey, fellas~! a brand-new, 18+ furry server on Discord known as "The Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe", built up using the lessons learnt from my old, defunct server, "The Bunghole". It's a very silly and fun server, and a serious and supportive one when you need it to be.
> 
> So if you are interested in joining this server your request to join will be passed on to Fluffy Shutterbug.


I am interested in this server! How do I send a request?


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 30, 2018)

I have replied to you via DM


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 4, 2018)

Keep bumping into threads


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 5, 2018)

One server I left disbanded. I am not sure what server really suits me.

Me and Discord Servers have a strange relationship. On one hand, I like the events various servers provide, on another one bad egg can cause me to leave if it smells rotten enough. 

Big and Small servers tend to have a group that knows everyone and I feel like I barge in.

If I do join anything, I have to feel like I belong rather then a _"Guppy swimming in a Gold Fish tank"_ or a _"Guy that walks into Nintendo Headquarters wearing a Sony Play-station shirt"_ lol

Odd as I often feel this way joining anything.

I probably posted before about me joining one of these furry discord servers, not sure, but I might be willing to give it another go.


----------



## Water Draco (May 16, 2019)

Things are evolving and the Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe will be closing it's doors. But fear not our patrons something new is on its way. More information on this will follow.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 20, 2019)

Well there are just 10 days to go. The doors of the Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe will be closing. For those of you that are members please follow the link in the server announcements section to the new server should you wish to do so.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 20, 2019)

Ahh the memories


----------



## fourur (Jun 21, 2019)

hey


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 21, 2019)

fourur said:


> hey



you appear to have said "hay"?


----------



## fourur (Jun 21, 2019)

no at all


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 21, 2019)

i cant pm you. You are marked as a guest


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2019)

Bump
I have a (New) (New) New Discord server going now... XD
Hehe, it's basically the same as the one I mentioned at the start of the thread. (Yes, that's the same person as me.) If anyone's interested, please DM me. Cheers! ^w^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2019)

The new server is called "Fuzzington Town". There's really no functional differences between it and the closing Fuzzy Muzzle Cafe...


----------



## Scylo (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ll join the discord


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2019)

Scylo said:


> I’ll join the discord


Cool! Can I have your Discord handle?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

Put me in @BestLurkerCoonEver#9036


----------



## Scylo (Jun 23, 2019)

Rintinsin#0473


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2019)

Scylo said:


> Rintinsin#0473


I got an error message when I tried to send you a friend request...
Just send one to me. I'm FluffyShutterbug#4621


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jun 24, 2019)

Could I get an invite? 

KnightsSorrow#1215


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2019)

KnightsSorrow said:


> Could I get an invite?
> 
> KnightsSorrow#1215


Sure! I'll friend you. I'm FluffyShutterbug#4621


----------



## Simo (Jun 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sure! I'll friend you. I'm FluffyShutterbug#4621



I recall way back when you had one called The Bunghole. Meant no doubt to draw up images of a tap-room at a Tavern , in which ales and stouts might be enjoyed over lively banter. Though, or course, _other_ images also emerged.

And there was this funny post/sig line, "The bunghole is now closed" 

Ah, memories : )


----------



## Scylo (Jun 24, 2019)

It doesn’t want any more passengers going in and out of it whenever they please beating the place up


----------



## SnackyFluff (Jun 26, 2019)

Ohh I remember being apart of the old one! I'd be interested in checking this new one out~ Am DidneyRaccoon#0513 on Discord if ya wanna send me an invite or somethin'! :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 26, 2019)

SnackyFluff said:


> Ohh I remember being apart of the old one! I'd be interested in checking this new one out~ Am DidneyRaccoon#0513 on Discord if ya wanna send me an invite or somethin'! :3


Oh hey, Snacky! Of course you can join the new server! ^w^


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd love to join! I'm StellaFox#7577


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2019)

Stella.Ella said:


> I'd love to join! I'm StellaFox#7577


Sure!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2019)

_Bump_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 14, 2019)

_Bump_
Remember, my server is always open to new members. If you're interested, send me a DM here, or on Discord to FluffyShutterbug#4621 .


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 28, 2019)

_Buuuuuuuuuuuuuump_


----------



## LeFay (Jul 28, 2019)

Aye yo send me that sweet discord invite


----------

